# rear stabilizer bar question?



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

The rear bar will help stabilize the bow if you have the ability to adjust it laterally. Remember you will need a rear bar and also some way to attach it to the bow. Look for a side bar mount that allows vertical and lateral adjustment. A 15" bar allows you to use less weight for the same balance as the weight sits further out. Some just can't get comfortable shooting with that long of a bar on their bow. Remember that the more weight you add the longer the stab gets. Try them both out if you can first. If that's not an option then I would offer this advice. If you are 6' tall or more go with 15". If less than 6' then go with 12". Nothing scientific here, it just seems that the guys I see complaining the most about a 15" bar getting in the way are shorter. I shoot around 4oz on my front bar and 16oz on my back bar. The amount of weight is something you have to play with too, but I thought I'd offer what works for me. I hope this helps.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

A few of my thoughts not that im always right . With not seeing u draw the bow , what ur seeing is the tip of the stabilizer moving to the right ,this is the torque produced from the cable slide . One thing nice about ur supra is it has a spot u can mount ur side bar low and on the back of the rizer . I run a 15 in bar because i like my weight low on the back and with the 15 in u still get plenty of lever with the bar . Now on weight alot of things factor into that , u want the bow as heavy as u can handle for what ur doing with it . Weight is all what the sight picture is doing when u have the bow drawn . A good starting point would be 6 up front and 16 out back .


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

When you get the bar you can move it back and forth until the bubble is level


----------



## ablain (Jun 19, 2012)

i would agree with bfelyer on the torque causing the right side position. bar length are personal preferencre try them both if you can. i personaly prefere a 10" in back and 28" in front. as far as weights go i would start with 18-21 ounves between the 2 bars and move it them around until it is comfortable. most people would say that you need more weight in the back than in the front but that again is personal preference for instance i shoot 8 in front and 6 in the back and constantly get comments on that but it is what works for me. chances are you will be continuely be adjusting weight so it never hurts to have extra. i would also like to add that the longer bars are harder to move and aplify the movement that does occur regardless of weight due to the longer arch of movement so you may want to consider that as well.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

i shoot a hoyt but i have a 30" premier plus with 9oz and a 15" on the back with 14oz, personally i think having the 15" bar makes it alot easier to tune. basically to tune your going to want to add/remove weight to slow down/minimize the up and down travel of the pin and your side bar to slow down/minimize side to side. having your back bar mounted lower helps to lower your center of gravity so having a low mount bar helps the pin settle faster on the target. i personally prefer that and putting mine at a pretty steep angle down because it holds awesome. basically just spend some time tinkering with it and you'll figure it out.


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

i shoot literally the same exact everythinhg... guy at lancster talkd me into the 15 and im glad he did .. ishot with 3oz and enhancer on front and 9oz on back but its all about whats comfortable with you


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

You don't say weather your left handed or right handed. The bow should aim straight no matter what stabilizer you have on it. When shooting hunter class your only aloud to shoot with 12" front bar & your bow should aim straight. Rear bars are for balance. The problem is in your bow grip by the sound of it. Do a search on gripping my bow. Is your bow hand thumb pointing to the target at full draw. Have you got a loose bow grip with your knuckles at a 45 degree angle to the bow ( looking at the back of your hand when drawn ). Have you got the bow on the fleshy part of your thumb ( the bow should be on the thumb side of the life line of your hand ). Have you got a lightly fitting bow sling.( in my opinion a bow sling is a must )


----------

